# pigeons for bye



## micon (Aug 15, 2009)

hi am in bangladashi and i like pigeons and i want to bye high parformance homer pigeons so can give me some information about your pigeons.my cell phones number 01911506489 and my id [email protected]


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Where r u live? I'm from bangladesh too. I'm from dhaka. If u want to buy homer then 1st u have to choose ur best location for pigeon where u can get a number of homers.


----------

